# Neighbor's dog alone in house for 2 days



## Kalico (Jan 11, 2012)

My neighbor's dog has been barking non-stop for two days, very unusual for a dog I have never heard bark before. Both my dogs seem upset by her barks, and it finally occurred to me today that something might be wrong - like her owner died or something. I checked things out and it appears she's been left alone, and it must be for several days now. 

I'm not sure what to do. I'm praying her owners return asap. Any suggestions how to handle this if they haven't arrived by tomorrow? The last time I tried to get help from authorities on an issue they were less than helpful...I'm jaded about things now.


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

Call police and animal control welfare. The dog needs food/water.


----------



## Kalico (Jan 11, 2012)

gelbergirl said:


> Call police and animal control welfare. The dog needs food/water.


I'm praying they left her with some. Animal control doesn't open until morning. I'm assuming I can't call 911 for this - I read a story just the other day about people being fined for calling 911 for an animal.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

yeah this definitely has to be reported. Even if there is food and water, this is abuse. :frusty:


----------



## angiern2004 (Apr 24, 2011)

The police should have a non-911 number you can call, but I'd guess that they'll just tell you to call Animal Control anyways.


----------



## AckTivity (Mar 28, 2012)

Definitely call as soon as you can tomorrow. Even if there is food the conditions can't be good.


----------



## Kalico (Jan 11, 2012)

AckTivity said:


> Definitely call as soon as you can tomorrow. Even if there is food the conditions can't be good.


I'm worried animal control will take it to a kill shelter or something.


----------



## miller123 (Aug 13, 2011)

WHy don't you adopt him and if you can't keep him, find him a good home :biggrin1:


----------



## sashamom (Jan 12, 2009)

Kalico said:


> My neighbor's dog has been barking non-stop for two days, very unusual for a dog I have never heard bark before. Both my dogs seem upset by her barks, and it finally occurred to me today that something might be wrong - like her owner died or something. I checked things out and it appears she's been left alone, and it must be for several days now.
> 
> I'm not sure what to do. I'm praying her owners return asap. Any suggestions how to handle this if they haven't arrived by tomorrow? The last time I tried to get help from authorities on an issue they were less than helpful...I'm jaded about things now.


Is it possible the owner is in the house and hurt or sick? That would be my approach with the police, there are areas in the home you are not able to see. My next step would be to break in and rescue the dog.


----------



## Lizzie'sMom (Oct 13, 2010)

I would call the police and state that you haven't seen the neighbor and the dog has been barking. They can't fine you for calling about the welfare of your neighbor. I would do it now as it has been 2 days. The dog is barking for a reason.


----------



## Kalico (Jan 11, 2012)

There is no car in the driveway, so I'm sure he's gone and not dead or sick inside, which was my first thought.

This dog seems like a sweet girl and I would love to have her! But I already have two....


----------



## Pipersmom (Jul 27, 2009)

I would definitely call the police to do a welfare check on the owners of the house. You don't have to tell them there is no car in the driveway.

That poor dog!


----------



## TnTWalter (May 9, 2007)

please update. so sad for the dog. good luck.


----------



## Carefulove (Mar 20, 2009)

Have you called the Police and Animal Control.

It would have been helpful if you neighbor let you know he would be gone for X amount of days leaving the dog there.


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Definitely call animal control and the non-emergency police number. A welfare check needs to be done. One does not generally leave an animal all alone if they go on vacation or a business trip for more than a day or so. Perhaps your neighbor thinks he or she has arranged for someone to look after the dog and they aren't doing it, or your neighbors are complete *&*holes who shouldn't have animals at all. 
Worst case, there could be a medical emergency inside. That is exactly how we wound up with our Sheltie, Rumor. Her owner died and since she wasn't terribly close to her sister a welfare check wasn't done for awhile. By the time one was done, Rumor's mom had been dead for nearly 30 days. How Rumor survived is a mystery but she did. Long story but we wound up adopting Miss Rumor.


----------



## Kalico (Jan 11, 2012)

mckennasedona said:


> Definitely call animal control and the non-emergency police number. A welfare check needs to be done. One does not generally leave an animal all alone if they go on vacation or a business trip for more than a day or so. Perhaps your neighbor thinks he or she has arranged for someone to look after the dog and they aren't doing it, or your neighbors are complete *&*holes who shouldn't have animals at all.
> Worst case, there could be a medical emergency inside. That is exactly how we wound up with our Sheltie, Rumor. Her owner died and since she wasn't terribly close to her sister a welfare check wasn't done for awhile. By the time one was done, Rumor's mom had been dead for nearly 30 days. How Rumor survived is a mystery but she did. Long story but we wound up adopting Miss Rumor.


Wow, geez, 30 days. Thank goodness she has you now! What a trauma to have been through for her.

I called animal services this morning and they sent someone right out. I heard them discussing how all the windows were shut tight and there was no air conditioning on. They also spoke with my neighbor across the street but I don't know what about. After they left, someone in a white car came and parked in front of the house. The car has been sitting there with its door wide open into the street for a half an hour and I don't see any people, but the dog is not barking. I'm hoping it is someone there to care for the dog.

Even if they do have someone caring for the dog, it is not okay for the dog to be barking from late afternoon until after midnight. It upsets my dogs, puts my nerves on edge, and I can hear it enough in my bedroom that I haven't been able to sleep. I'm not sure how common this kind of disturbance is when people leave dogs in the house instead of kennel them, and just hire one of those people to come by a couple times a day. This dog is not a barker - I have never heard her bark that I can remember before now. This is definitely not okay, regardless of whether someone is coming by during the day. My parents are coming to visit me this evening after driving two days to get here and I dread having them have to deal with that dog barking all night.

Although I am fairly certain the owner is not around, I may call police for a welfare check if the barking continues. I really, really hope this isn't a long vacation for the owner...


----------



## AckTivity (Mar 28, 2012)

Kalico said:


> I'm worried animal control will take it to a kill shelter or something.


Most of the time animal control won't take them on the first look. They usually try to give the owner a chance to fix things, unless they are already too bad. If they're too far gone the dog is better off not there even with the risk of being put down.

Thankfully if she's adoptable then she has an excellent chance of being saved.

Please call.


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

I am sure the authorities will force the way into the home if the dog has been abandoned like that.


----------



## Kalico (Jan 11, 2012)

The law is apparently that if someone is coming by once every 24 hours, the dog is considered "cared for".


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

I think when the white car was there I would have gone and checked then to see if it was someone going into the house and finding out the story. What the neighbor has done is just awful and when he gets back you need to let him know about the constant barking.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Wow, I hate when people do that. I think my guys would be in a complete frenzy!


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

Did the Animal Rescue Group or the Police come to talk to you to let you know (since you made the call) and confirm that they were able to check on the welfare of the animal?


----------



## AckTivity (Mar 28, 2012)

That's "cared for". Wow. I don't think they know what that word means.


----------



## Kalico (Jan 11, 2012)

No barking tonight. I think the person in the white car may have taken the dog. OR, they were the person supposed to take care of it and finally showed up with food and water. 

I feel terrible for this dog. It's so sad when I think about how just next door to her my dogs are living it up in comparison, always having me around, going to the dog park, etc., and this poor dog gets left alone for days at a time. Such a disparity in quality of life only twenty feet away from each other....


----------

